# Food Suggestions



## captain42 (Aug 31, 2013)

Hey everyone! Hope everything is all good!

Saxon is my 5 month old pup. Up to now I've been feeding him royal canin large breed puppy food. But I've heard a lot of good things about Blue Buffalo Wilderness. Does anyone have any thoughts on that brand?

On another note, I want to do everything I can for his joints and his coat. Does anyone have any suggestions there in the realm of food or vitamins etcetera? I think his coat in particular could use some improving. His sides and head are super fluffy but along his spine the hair is a little more stiff. Maybe that's normal but I just wanted to stay on top of it. I probably worry too much but I just want him to be healthy (who doesn't feel the same).

Thanks.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

At 5 months he is in a critical growing phase. I wouldn't mess with his food for a solid year, personally.

Also i wouldn't mess with vitamins/supplements at this age. Sometimes too much of a good thing can cause more harm than good.


----------



## captain42 (Aug 31, 2013)

That's sounds like good advice. I won't mess around with it then. However, I found out today that I might have been feeding him too much! I might have been over feeding him by 1-2 cups a day! What do I do?! Will this hurt him in the long run? You said he was in a critical growth period and that started to worry me. He's already on the larger size. Not fat but just big for the breed. His dad was big too. Can he "overgrow" from me feeding him too much? Is that even a thing?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I wouldn't worry if you can feel his ribs with gentle pressure. I was feeding Bear a god awful amount of food between 5-7 months. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Agree...if you can feel his ribs you are doing perfect. If you can't back off a bit and he will be just fine.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I'd cut back right away just in case.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

lhowemt said:


> I'd cut back right away just in case.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think it depends on where the OP got their information. I think they need to give us more details than "I found out I was over feeding by alot". What if they really aren't over feeding? 

As always, if your concerned with the amount of food or anything that relates to the health of your pup - please consult a vet. Without us putting our hands on your pup or knowing every detail in its life, we cannot give you an answer. And I am of the persuasion that while a pup is growing, it's ok to overfeed provided they aren't getting fat. Better to over provide much needed nutrients then deprive them in the middle of a growth spurt. But again, this is advice from an Internet forum. It's ultimately up to the owner and their vet to decide. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jacksilas (May 26, 2013)

I agree, consult a vet for the answer best suited to your specific pup.

We could tell you how much we fed at that age, but it depends on the food and weight of the dog and so on.

How much are you feeding that you think is too much???

I have been feeding 4 cups plus treats, plus frozen kong since about 6 months. It should likely be a tad more currently (he is 59lbs), but he leaves any more than 2 cups (max. meal amount) in the bowl. ((although on daycare days I try to increase it a little)).


----------



## jrr (May 26, 2012)

Our guy always looked thin Vet said he was great. Both the vet and food supplier figured he needed 1975 cal per day. At that point we backed into the number of cups per day. Now this was a moderately active dog, if your guy is out a lot it will change.

If you feel his ribs and it feel like you have wool gloves on you are close to perfect per the vet. Now at 18 months, he has a great waist and you can still fill his ribs, and weights 72#.

By way the other way to tell if you are over feeding is the amount of poop that comes out. Vet said dogs will shed if too much. 

Good luck


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

jrr said:


> By way the other way to tell if you are over feeding is the amount of poop that comes out. Vet said dogs will shed if too much.


Interesting. I never knew dogs can shed more from over feeding.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

Their is two sides to every coin. I know of breeders that switch their pups right around that age to an adult food. If you got your pup from a breeder why not ask them what they normally do with their lines?


----------



## Hina (May 31, 2013)

Hi, I also have a 5+ month old puppy and am considering switching to Blue Buffalo Wilderness. I haven't yet but these articles helped me.
http://www.allpetsmacomb.com/choosingapetfood.html
Dog Food FAQs: Protein

You mentioned that the fur along your puppy's spine being stiff. Our puppy, Hina's is the same way too. It's her adult coat coming in. We had a thin strip of harder fur (also a little darker in color) down her back for a while, then it started getting a wider and wavy. It's slowed down a bit, but we have been seeing more of the long length fur coming in.


----------



## jrr (May 26, 2012)

CrazyZane said:


> Interesting. I never knew dogs can shed more from over feeding.



Crazy its actually logical when you think about it. AND realize I mean output by shed.

As our Flynn gets older, now 19 months, his out put is less than it was at 12 months. Since i am the official waste management flunky, I manage his food amount accordingly. I would guess he is due in a few months to drop a little in calories but in process of switching to Sojos from Honest Kitchen. 

Never thought with a college degree and 35 years of working, I would be relegated to this


----------



## Medster (May 19, 2013)

*Good Reference Site.*

Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor
This is an excellent site that breaks down ingredients in most dog foods. In addition, all are rated based on the analysis of those ingredients. I think you will find it very helpful in making your decision.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I like Fromm Large Breed Puppy and Pro Plan 30/20 All Life Stages for different reasons. Food is really a hard subject. I do give Nordic Natural fish oil once a day, and fresh food topping that vary day by day.


----------



## Keena's Mom (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi there, looking for some suggestions. My girl was on Blue Buffalo for a while but I decided to switch her since her poop was never really firm, always soft and she didn't seem to want to eat her food anymore. I would clean her ears about once to maybe twice a week, more so in the summer as she swims a lot. I have since switched her to Fromm grain free and ever since then her ears are at their worse. I have to clean them every second to third day. I am looking for food suggestions as I had done a lot of research before going to Fromm and thought it was the best for her but her ears just don't seem to like it.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Keena's Mom said:


> Hi there, looking for some suggestions. My girl was on Blue Buffalo for a while but I decided to switch her since her poop was never really firm, always soft and she didn't seem to want to eat her food anymore. I would clean her ears about once to maybe twice a week, more so in the summer as she swims a lot. I have since switched her to Fromm grain free and ever since then her ears are at their worse. I have to clean them every second to third day. I am looking for food suggestions as I had done a lot of research before going to Fromm and thought it was the best for her but her ears just don't seem to like it.


Which Fromm grain free are you feeding your dog? Rusty grew up on Large Breed Puppy food from Fromm, and he never had any issues. Maybe your pup might have issues with chicken or some other meat in the food etc.

I have switched Rusty to Acana and he is doing awesome on it. Also, I have Merrick as part of his rotation as well. I tend to stay away from chicken, even tho Rusty is on Acana Wild Praire right now. 

Here are the foods I have on my dogs rotation list as of now:

1. Acana Pacifica
2. Acana Wild Prairie
3. Merrick Grain Free Real Duck & Sweet Potato

In the coming months, I will add Orijen Adult Dog and Six Fish Dog to the mix replacing Acana in the rotation from time-to-time. I would love to use Acana Grassland instead of Wild Prairie, but the calcium & phosphorus are too high for my likes.

Back to Fromm, I do like their products and I will be using them again in the future. It's important to have dogs on different types of food, and have a rotation. I like to have three main dry foods, and some changes once in a while to keep them interested in their food


----------



## Calm dog (Sep 11, 2013)

Can I transition a new 8 week old puppy to Fromms? I really want to find a food that hasn't had any recalls.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Calm dog said:


> Can I transition a new 8 week old puppy to Fromms? I really want to find a food that hasn't had any recalls.


I'm assuming you are just now getting your puo. *I* would feed her one large bag of what the breeder was feeding to keep things as normal as possible while adjusting to you...then gradually switch her if you like. But keep in mind not every pup will do well on every food and too many changes during the crucial growing phase won't be a good thing.


----------



## Calm dog (Sep 11, 2013)

Wagners Mom said:


> I'm assuming you are just now getting your puo. *I* would feed her one large bag of what the breeder was feeding to keep things as normal as possible while adjusting to you...then gradually switch her if you like. But keep in mind not every pup will do well on every food and too many changes during the crucial growing phase won't be a good thing.


Thanks! Yes I was going to keep him on what he is used to and then switch to just one, that hopefully works. The breeder even told me to not feed the food she is giving him now for too long. She wanted me to go to Pro Plan, but I'm not sure about it if it is Purina.
Fromms sounded good from the reviews I was reading. So worried about health issues down the road, so I want to do what is best for my new guy
Five more weeks til I can pick him up!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I am a pro plan fan personally but I'm also a fromm fan. . Good luck! I bet you're so excited!!!


----------



## Calm dog (Sep 11, 2013)

Wagners Mom said:


> I am a pro plan fan personally but I'm also a fromm fan. . Good luck! I bet you're so excited!!!


Ok, well that's good to know that you like both . I'm super excited but nervous. I tend to worry about everything which is why I need a calm dog
I also am concerned how to introduce my chihuahua and yorkie to the pup. The chihuahua is not the nicest to other dogs. I do have a dog trainer who will come and help me.


----------



## Keena's Mom (Aug 8, 2011)

She is on the Salmon Tunallini grain free from Fromm and her ears are dirtier then ever, now looking at suggestions as to which way to go. I have been looking at Orijen, still looking around. 
Anyone have suggestions to what food and have you had ear problems before?


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Keena's Mom said:


> She is on the Salmon Tunallini grain free from Fromm and her ears are dirtier then ever, now looking at suggestions as to which way to go. I have been looking at Orijen, still looking around.
> Anyone have suggestions to what food and have you had ear problems before?


Acana and Orijen might do the trick, but maybe it's the salmon that's the issue? Sometimes it can be the meat source that does not agree with the animal. My puppies all grew up on Fromm, and no issues with ears or other skin problems. 

But, Acana and Orijen are great products and I hope it solves your issues.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Also, Merrick Grain Free Real Duck & Sweet Potato is a good food, and that might be an option for you too


----------



## smithfamily (Dec 17, 2012)

Keena's Mom said:


> Hi there, looking for some suggestions. My girl was on Blue Buffalo for a while but I decided to switch her since her poop was never really firm, always soft and she didn't seem to want to eat her food anymore. I would clean her ears about once to maybe twice a week, more so in the summer as she swims a lot. I have since switched her to Fromm grain free and ever since then her ears are at their worse. I have to clean them every second to third day. I am looking for food suggestions as I had done a lot of research before going to Fromm and thought it was the best for her but her ears just don't seem to like it.


Our puppy was having ear issues too, they looked dirty, but were actually infected. We did multiple antibiotics and antifungals. I kept thinking it was grains and switched around to various foods, but finally decided to take her off chicken and put her on a grain free fish formula (no potato or sweet potato) and her ears have been great since. It's only been about 6 weeks, but she's never gone longer than a week without gunky ears. We put her on NutriSource Seafood Select. I would suggest that you keep looking at food options. I'm by no way a food expert, but I did a lot of research that pointed to protein source and potato (either type) being the possible culprit for ears. You might consider is having the vet culture whatever is in her ears to see if it's actually an infection if you haven't already. One of the things that I think helped also was right when we switched to Seafood Select our vet did an Oti-Pack ear treatment, I can't help but think it was the combination that did the trick. Hope you get it figured out, our pup got to the point where she took off running when we came near her with ear cleaner. She's much happier now!


----------



## Keena's Mom (Aug 8, 2011)

She was on whitefish and sweet potato so I thought like you it was the sweet potato so that's why I went to Salmon tunallini, I will be switching over to either Orijen or Acana as Fromm is very difficult for me to get, I have to special order and since I haven't seen a difference since, might as well switch to what is easy to get. Now to decide Orijen or Acana. I have gotten it checked by a vet and it's not an infection so I will keep battling with food options till I find one that suits her best. 
Thanks for all the advice, greatly appreciated!


----------

